# Vendor Account Request



## An_gell (Dec 12, 2016)

Hello! I sent a request to register a vendor account twice but haven't received a response.  It's been a couple weeks for both request. Are you guys no longer allowing this? Thanks!


----------



## Zuleika (Dec 13, 2016)

@An_gell it should be approved before the end of the day (tues).


----------



## An_gell (Dec 13, 2016)

Zuleika said:


> @An_gell it should be approved before the end of the day (tues).


Okay thank you so much! Where do I go to pay? Just let me know.


----------

